# Has anyone ever got a feedlot horse?



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

A couple years ago I really researched these slaughter houses to try and get my parents to let me rescue one (didn't work but..eh). If I were in your situation, and I had the choice to save one of these animals that were destined for human consumption, I'd buy one. And if you end up not liking him, or he's injured or something, you can pack some pounds on him and resell him or give him to some sort of theraputic center and continue your search for your arab. That's just me. Good luck though. I sure hope someone adopts those angels in time 

I never fancied grays either, but I wouldn't leave him to die just cause he's not pretty :/ (not that I'm implying your doing that.)


----------



## betsybueno (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes, I have adopted from this group and have not only sponsored a few of them, I have actually taken a few of them for my kids. The horses that come off of this lot are someones pets most of the time and don't deserve an ending such as this. This beautiful grey, arab, gelding is one of them. If you can save him, do so and if it dosnt work out, you be his savor and find him another home. I run a HORSE RESCUE here in Sonoma County and have taken in hundreds of horses in this mannner. I also work with our local Animal Control agencies and take in the crimminal cases. The rescue you will be working with is amazing. You wont be sorry if you just reach out for this guy. Myself and a friend just sponsored the 3 remanining one's, the pregnant mare and 2 arabs. Any hesitation, give me a call 707-479-5639, Betsy Bueno, "Lost Hearts & Souls Horse Rescue"


----------



## mapleridgefarm (Sep 20, 2010)

I currently have a 3 yr old gelding in my care that was pulled from a kill pen earlier this summer. He is great, and I wouldnt change what I did for anything, but I would think long and hard before I did it again. I have heard some horror stories. My gelding happened to come to me broke, and apparently has some reining training. We think he was probably stolen... But he freaks out when you ride him in a field, and has his issues. Hopefully I can work him through these. Dont think your gonna get a "rescue" and its going to be easy or cheeper then buying a horse. You never know what your going to get. My horse came with a mild form of strangles and even after strict isolation from my horses for 10 weeks, 12 weeks after I got him my other horses also got sick.


----------

